# Ouch! Oww! Waahh!



## CodeSurfer (Jun 1, 2005)

I went skiing in Mammoth last week and *i know I'm stupid* I forgot my sunscreen.  Needless to say it was the most painful thing I ever felt.  I came home with second degree burns all over my face.  I looked like I had boiling water poured on me.  When I went to the ER because my heart was feeling "fluttery" and I felt really sick, the dr got every doctor in the whole place to come look at me and take pics because they hadnt seen sunburns that bad before. (Arrrggg teaching hospitals) I am still recovering now and can finally sleep without vicodin... yay!  My dermatologist gave me huge lecture because of my history of melanoma, but who even thinks of sunscreen in the snow?!?!? (keep in mind I have seen very little snow living in southern ca)

Keep your fingers crossed that this heals with no permanent damage. :unsure:


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 1, 2005)

Ouch... I feel your pain.  I used to burn easily - now I'm anal about sunscreen whenever I'm outside, even in the winter.  I get cute lil tans now.  

PS - This is you  :wub: without the hearts...


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 1, 2005)

OWW!!  I'm glad you're feeling better. I would have been worried about windburn, you don't think about sunscreen too much in the snow.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 1, 2005)

OWW!! Sorry to hear that.

The problem with snow, is the same problem we have with the sand here...

The sun reflects up off it and it is that much more intense because of it.  Kind of like holding a mirror under the sun.

Hope you feel better soon....


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jun 1 2005, 08:15 AM
> * Ouch... I feel your pain.  I used to burn easily - now I'm anal about sunscreen whenever I'm outside, even in the winter.  I get cute lil tans now.
> 
> PS - This is you  :wub: without the hearts...   *


 That would be me if the hearts were little !%^#@!!!!'s


----------



## ECC (Jun 1, 2005)

As a direct, unmolested descendant of the Irish, I am very white. I have to be very careful about tanning and sunscreen. Especially now that I am folically challenged (crew cut hides it pretty well).

Sunscreen is your friend! Say it often and bring it everywhere!


----------



## Phridae (Jun 1, 2005)

I use SPF 50.


----------



## ECC (Jun 1, 2005)

They say anything over 30 is misleading...but what do I know???...I use 30 myself!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 1, 2005)

My 50/50 Irish/English skin is about as white as you can get.. even SPF50 doesn't do a good enough job for me. I can either use my prescription sun block, or cover my skin w/ clothing. In all of my fire gear, jumpsuits, etc for the summer you'll find a bottle of sun block and another of WaterJel burn ointment. I didn't burn bad till I was like 15 when my freckles went away.. and oh boy did I learn the hard way.  :blink: I couldn't even move, it was horrible; one minute I was freezing; the next I had a really high fever.. damn sun. no more speedo on the beach!


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jun 1, 2005)

Gotta be careful at Mammoth because of the altitude too. I think its, what, 11,000 up on the mountain?

Hope you feel better.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm German/Irish/Scotch/English- you know, 4 shades of pasty.  Physically unable to tan more or less- I get this nice toasty brown color, but it fades within 24 hrs.  :angry: 

But when I do get burned I wind up going into an allergic reaction.  I have this weird form of angioedema whereby any sort of trauma to my skin gets all fired up into urticaria and starts to itch really horribly.  Normally takes a shot of epi and some benadryl (or Atarax, which taste kind of peppery  :lol: ) and some steroids to get it to stop.  

I've been a teaching case on no less than 5 occasions including making the chief of dermatology at National Naval Medical Center (Bethesda) go "Holy ****...that's the worst I've ever seen."  Mind you this guy was a captain in the Navy (O-6) and had been a dermatologist 20+ years....countless photos and a few dozen medical students and residents later I finally got to go home.  I like to say I'm a "practicing professional allergic" who has dedicated his life to the support of any company who produces discount diphenhydramine and the amazement, amusement and education of medical professionals.  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## ECC (Jun 1, 2005)

I get poison ivy like that...I do not go to the ER any more for that (convience when I was in NY...go in complain to the attending...get my shots and a scrip), but when I did...boy they wanted pictures and everything. I never have seen anything like it either!


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 2, 2005)

I think I had a touch of altitude sickness too because we only went up for one day, so my body had no time to adjust to anything.  I will never do that again.... I have learnt my lesson.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer_@Jun 1 2005, 09:34 PM
> * I think I had a touch of altitude sickness too because we only went up for one day, so my body had no time to adjust to anything.  I will never do that again.... I have learnt my lesson. *


 Normally the altitude doesn't bother me, but I had a fairly minor cold last Labor Day when we went to Mammoth, and I felt like crap the entire weekend.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm 50% Norwegian, 50% Italian.  Blond hair, blue eyes, fair skin.  Until I get a nice sunscreen protected base coat, then I tan and get all golden brown.


----------



## Luno (Jun 3, 2005)

God, all you sickly pale people, thank god for genetics, I tan dark, quickly, and if I burn, it's very slight.  It's bein' half hawaiian.      Just wanted to rub it in....


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luno_@Jun 3 2005, 08:43 PM
> * God, all you sickly pale people, thank god for genetics, I tan dark, quickly, and if I burn, it's very slight.  It's bein' half hawaiian.      Just wanted to rub it in.... *


 To quote Goethe: "Du kannst mich mal am Arsch lecken".  

In English for you non-Deutsch-sprechers out there:
"You sir, can lick my a--"   :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## ECC (Jun 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usafmedic45_@Jun 4 2005, 12:37 AM
> * To quote Goethe: "Du kannst mich mal am Arsch lecken".
> 
> In English for you non-Deutsch-sprechers out there:
> "You sir, can lick my a--"   :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: *


  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

actually ROTFLMFFAO!


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC+Jun 4 2005, 01:09 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ECC @ Jun 4 2005, 01:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-usafmedic45_@Jun 4 2005, 12:37 AM
> * To quote Goethe: "Du kannst mich mal am Arsch lecken".
> 
> In English for you non-Deutsch-sprechers out there:
> "You sir, can lick my a--"  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: *


:lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

actually ROTFLMFFAO! [/b][/quote]
 Whats the extra "F" for?


----------



## ECC (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer+Jun 5 2005, 08:05 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CodeSurfer @ Jun 5 2005, 08:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the extra "F" for? [/b][/quote]
 Give it some thought...you will come up with it.


----------



## coloradoemt (Jun 6, 2005)

Been there done that!!! But the silver lining is that I get to say, " I am not really that ugly Im just sun burnt."!! :lol:


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 7, 2005)

ROTFLMFFAO-

Rolling On The Floor, Laughing My FAT F-ing *** off???


----------



## ECC (Jun 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Jun 7 2005, 09:15 AM
> *ROTFLMFFAO-
> 
> Rolling On The Floor, Laughing My FAT F-ing *** off???*


WE HAVE A WINNER!

Marty, tell the young lady what she has won!

ECC, the little lady has won:Click here to find out!


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 7, 2005)

LOL


----------



## rescuejew (Jun 7, 2005)

LMAOPMP....such kidders.  P


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 8, 2005)

WAAAAAAAAAAAA....BOO HOO!!! 





I wanted a cookie AT LEAST!!!


OH well..I guess I will go take one of WHKRS, FUKITOL pills!!!


----------



## vtemti (Jun 8, 2005)

My wife gets upset with me. She spends hours tanning, but I always get darker than her. Could this be that in Vermont we only have about 4 months that are warm enough to lay outside while I work outside year round?


----------



## Phridae (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm german.  And what I like to say, typical dream girl, blonde hair, blue eyes.
But chalky. I've tried all sorts of ways to add color but nothing works yet. Oh well.


----------



## Margaritaville (Jun 9, 2005)

Scotch/Irish/Welsh,

Brown highlighted hair and Dark blue eyes - little burn, then an ok tan - but now that I am older, no tan is worth the wrinkles or skin cancer! And Botox is way too dam expensive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wear sunscreen everyday and keep the plastic surgeon away! (my new motto).


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 21, 2005)

85% German (last name... Krier), 15% everything else i use SPF 2 no lie... i burn for 1-3 days, than i end with a nice tan.

So like Lune... i give you all a nice big


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 21, 2005)

ROTFLYFFAO.

Roll on the floor laughing YOUR fat f*cking *** off.  :lol:


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Jun 21 2005, 06:32 AM
> * 85% German (last name... Krier), 15% everything else i use SPF 2 no lie... i burn for 1-3 days, than i end with a nice tan.
> 
> So like Lune... i give you all a nice big   *


 I'm german to... but due to s/p melanoma I shouldnt get much sun.  So off to the sunless tanning sprayer-majiig thing for me. <_<


----------

